# Euro 32 Corner Clamp (plans only - shop made)



## cpd011

Love them. I will be making some soon myself.


----------



## NormG

Thank you


----------



## Ghidrah

I bought a handful of Bessy corner clamps geeze going on 20 yrs ago, the bodies are die cast and still work fine. Considering how much they probably cost today I'm sure I'd go the home made route.


----------



## SawTooth1953

I found an alternative instruction set in an online blog (in 5 parts)...it is in both French and in English. This is the type of miter clamp:








I didn't make mine, yet, but here are the 5 parts to the instructions for your consideration:

https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com/2013/05/04/make-your-own-miter-clamps-1-fabriquez-vos-propres-serre-joints-dangle/

https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com/2013/05/05/make-your-own-miter-clamps-2-fabriquez-vos-propres-serre-joints-dangle/

https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com/2013/05/06/make-your-own-miter-clamps-3-fabriquez-vos-propres-serre-joints-dangle/

https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com/2013/05/07/make-your-own-miter-clamps-4-fabriquez-vos-propres-serre-joints-dangle/

https://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com/category/shop-made-tools-outils-maison/make-your-own-miter-clamps-fabriquez-vos-propres-serre-joints-dangle/


----------

